# Baby kribs - batch #2



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I thought I would post some recent pics as the little guys grow.

I have them with the Mom in a 10G. I moved the cave with Mom inside before they hatched. They are about a month old now. Some of them are a lot bigger than others. They are harder to count now as they go places, but there seems to be a good 30-35 of them. And as you can see they start looking like little kribs. Very cute.

They don't stay with Mom so much, sometimes venturing to the other side of the tank (I know, 10G isn't so big, but still, that a big step for them ). Sometimes Mom freaks out because she sees one at the other end of the tank, so she zooms there to pick him up, but they are too big to fit in her mouth now, so she tries a few times and eventually gives up. It's hilarious.

Anyways, I hope you enjoy the pics. I personally love the second one with Mom looking on in the background. Thanks for looking.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) i want some now~~~ You know who to call if you need a place!! hahaa


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Great pix!!!
Only a month & they're growing so fast.

Keep us posted for sure.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

`GhostDogg´ said:


> Great pix!!!
> Only a month & they're growing so fast.
> 
> Keep us posted for sure.


You just think it would be great to feed your fish! LOL!!! I know you well enuff ghostdogg HAHAHA


----------



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

they look like they have dots on them.. wonder how they will look full grown..


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow they look so helthy and they sure growing quick


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all. Yes I will keep posting pics as they grow. Hopefully they'll be up for sale in a month or two.



fisherman said:


> they look like they have dots on them.. wonder how they will look full grown..


Fisherman, interestingly even adult kribs develop these transversal markings at times, notably when they are stressed out. I have no reason to think that the little guys are stressed out, what I mean is these marks are likely the normal colouration of young kribs. The first batch I had looked just like these. So I expect them to look just like their parents when full grown. Although I noticed today that a couple of them are a lot darker than the other ones. Almost black throughout, with occasional lighter marks. I'm curious to see how these will turn out...

Thanks again for your interest.


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

They're so cute!!! ^_^


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

I happened to have my camera nearby when I fed the little ones tonight, so here are a few pics again. Sorry if you've seen enough of them - just click to the next thread. 

So they are about 6 weeks old now. The biggest ones are about 1cm in length. Still about 35 of them. Mom is out of the breeder tank now, back into the 48G with Dad.

I feed them twice a day now. A light First Bites breakfast in the morning and a large blood worms dinner at night. I grate the frozen blood worms to make smaller mouthfuls, but you should see them gobble up the few worms that do make it whole through the grater. Sometimes the fish is barely longer than the worm. 

Anyway, they'll be up for sale in about 10 days to 2 weeks. I'm thinking $1 each since they are so small. Feel free to let me know in advance if you'd like some so that I can gauge the amount of interest. I'll probably keep some until they're bigger and possible to sex. But they'll be $2 then. 

Enjoy. 














































Thanks for looking.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Awwwww they look so cute, good job


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudia said:


> Awwwww they look so cute, good job


Thanks Claudia. Yes, every week they look more like little kribs. The dark lateral bands are a lot more pronounced now. I really like watching them. Way better than TV!


----------

